# I'm confused about some things with the Kindle Fire



## kidwgm (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a regular Kindle. Love it. My mom is thinking of going on a trip out west and is thinking of getting a Fire for her layover. I have some basic questions that I can not get answered from the product details on amazon.com.

1. How easy is it to use? My mom is not techy at all.

2. Within the web browser how is the touch screen? Easy to type?

3. How is the wi-fi? I know the speed is based on the wi-fi signal. Just wanted to know if it was sluggish in general.

4. In your opinion, would the Fire be good for a person that just wants to check email, facebook, basic web browsing and reading?

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## NobodysFool (Feb 14, 2012)

1. Very easy. Your mom should have no problem. You might need to help set things up a bit, e.g., connecting to WiFi or setting up an email account, but after that using it is a piece of cake.

2. It's not bad. I assume a full-size tablet would be better but even with my big clumsy fingers I don't have any problem.

3. The wi-fi is fine. The speed will mostly depend on your router and modem, not on the Fire. I've heard of some issues regarding connecting the Fire to some routers but I've never had any problem. So far, it's worked fine in the various locations I've used it.

4. Yes but with the caveat that web browsing on a 7" screen isn't always ideal. Some sites look too cramped and cluttered and it can be hard to click a particular link while browsing. I'd recommend visiting a Best Buy or similar store, one that has a Fire available for demo purposes. Or borrow a 7" tablet of any kind from a friend, if you know of one who has one.

As with everything, there are tradeoffs. I love the portability of the Fire but you have to accept the tradeoff of the small screen. For reading, it's fine. I've mostly stopped using my eInk Kindle now and I'm using the Fire almost exclusively.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

1. How easy is it to use? My mom is not techy at all.
I think the fire is very easy to use. I think your mom should have no problems using it. It is very user friendly. 
2. Within the web browser how is the touch screen? Easy to type?
I have no problems with the touch screen. I actually like typing on the touch screen. I can type with my thumbs when it is in portrait mode.
3. How is the wi-fi? I know the speed is based on the wi-fi signal. Just wanted to know if it was sluggish in general.
I have never had any problems with the wifi and I have used it in many different locations.
4. In your opinion, would the Fire be good for a person that just wants to check email, facebook, basic web browsing and reading?
I don't mind it for my yahoo mail account. I don't even mind it for some websites. but I usually have my fire in landscape mode. I don't spend alot of time on the web browsing on the fire. but a quick look up isn't bad. I do like it for the Imdb app. I have used this app more than any other app I have.


----------



## InsideTheKindle (Feb 14, 2012)

1. How easy is it to use? My mom is not techy at all.

Really easy only hardest part would probably setting up Amazon account and Wireless(IE password or what not)

2. Within the web browser how is the touch screen? Easy to type?

Easy touch screen very friendly.

3. How is the wi-fi? I know the speed is based on the wi-fi signal. Just wanted to know if it was sluggish in general.

Wireles is Great The Kindle Fire comes with a new technology Amazon Silk, which figures out where your going to click next and downloads it while your reading, and once you click on next link it automatically loads.


4. In your opinion, would the Fire be good for a person that just wants to check email, facebook, basic web browsing and reading?

Perfect choice in my opinion.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I think it depends on your definition of "not techy at all." My mother can't do much of anything except write emails & post on Facebook & has even called for help finding the @ key on the keyboard. The Fire is *very* user friendly for the purposes you described but my mom would struggle


----------



## starfleetcadet (Feb 16, 2012)

Very very easy


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

One thing I would say about the fire that hasn't been mentioned: screen sensitivity might be an issue for some, especially those who have an unsteady hand or are easily frustrated if the screen doesn't always respond immediately. I find that mine is pretty picky: it requires a very particular kind of tap. (I've heard on KB that a stylus can help, but haven't tried it yet) Even then, I would say 20% of the time it doesn't respond and I need to tap again. It doesn't bother me, but I know my tech-averse mother would get very frustrated by it.

Otherwise, very easy to use.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Wifi is stable and fairly quick -- once connected. Connecting to protected networks, and even some unprotected public networks can be daunting for the non-tetchy. Its not always an automatic process. Fortunately the Fire remembers networks fairly well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Steven Stickler said:


> One thing I would say about the fire that hasn't been mentioned: screen sensitivity might be an issue for some, especially those who have an unsteady hand or are easily frustrated if the screen doesn't always respond immediately. I find that mine is pretty picky: it requires a very particular kind of tap. (I've heard on KB that a stylus can help, but haven't tried it yet) Even then, I would say 20% of the time it doesn't respond and I need to tap again. It doesn't bother me, but I know my tech-averse mother would get very frustrated by it.
> 
> Otherwise, very easy to use.


I second this.

I have a friend whose wife has a Fire and she has some trouble with the touch screen as she lacks a bit of sensitivity in her finger tips -- arthritis or some such. I suggested to him that he get her a stylus because she's used to feedback from writing with a pen or pencil and it may help her with the touch screen. I gather her problem is she has trouble knowing how firmly to press and sometimes is too light so nothing happens, or other times presses too hard and a different thing happens than what she intends.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't have a Fire, but, for a non-techie would there maybe be issues with getting onto a WiFi net, say at an airport or MacDonalds? Or are those connections automatic?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> I don't have a Fire, but, for a non-techie would there maybe be issues with getting onto a WiFi net, say at an airport or MacDonalds? Or are those connections automatic?


If they're wide open -- an ATT hotspot for instance -- it's pretty automatic. Some places require a log in but my experience has been that the page pops up and I don't have any problem figuring out what I have to do to get connected. Someone not used to doing so might, of course.

BUT, once it's set once and 'remembered' you usually don't ever have to do that again. Except in some places where they kick you off after an hour because they don't want you hogging seating space during meal time if you're not actually buying food.


----------



## kidwgm (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I'm going to link her this page for her to read.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

kidwgm said:


> I have a regular Kindle. Love it. My mom is thinking of going on a trip out west and is thinking of getting a Fire for her layover. I have some basic questions that I can not get answered from the product details on amazon.com.
> 
> 1. How easy is it to use? My mom is not techy at all.
> 
> ...


1. I'm an old guy with some tech knowledge, but I'm no expert. I had to learn how to use apps and their idiosyncracies. Since I didn't have a smartphone, I had to learn all the stuff about a touch screen. I paid for the enhance email app ($10) so that I could read my email. I have to use a stylus with the touch screen to type and scroll. I would rather use my laptop if I have to input more than a few lines of typing. The Fire is certainly lighter and smaller than an ipad making it easier to hold and carry. I bought it because it's smaller than an ipad. If they make a smaller ipad, I'll be interested though.

2. Answered in part above. I don't think I have the web browser figured out yet. Sure I can type in the url and get to a page but it's difficult to get the stuff to a point of readability at times (too big or too small). You have to be very careful where you touch the page or you will hit a link to some place you don't want to go. Seems like I'm always having to remove pages that I've visited so that I can find pages that I want as "Favorites."

3. Wifi works great. The only problem I've had is when mail is incoming. When it is you cannot do anything since the memory gets locked up.

4. That's why we bought our Fire. I don't read books on it though since I like eink better. However for magazines, news feeds, games, apps, calendars, audio books, videos, music.....the Fire is great! It doesn't seem to bother my eyes to read on it. Some magazines even have non-glare backgrounds. It does reflect light from the screen in the sunlight.

To be candid, I'm not jazzed up about it as some others on this forum are, but given the price, I would probably buy again. The Cloud feature and processing and storage of Amazon products are an integral part of the advantage owning a Fire. Amazon stands behind their products with pretty good customer service and they have an easy return policy and procedure. Just my 4 cents worth


----------



## Jaer007ll (Feb 10, 2012)

1. Very easy. Your mom should have no problem. You might need to help set things up a bit, e.g., connecting to WiFi or setting up an email account, but after that using it is a piece of cake.


----------



## KathyLynnHarris (Feb 2, 2012)

If I could figure out the Kindle Fire quickly, your mom won't have a problem.   It's great! I love it.


----------

